# Odin is 1 today



## aaron.whitney (Oct 7, 2007)

Odin enjoyed his birthday, we spent the day at the beach and he got a bath when we got home. 


Odin @ 8 weeks









Loungin at the beach after a swim. (Cell phone pic)







[/img] 

He decided to pose for some pictures after his bath











Happy birthday baby!! You almost look grown up now.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Wow, gorgeous!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh, Happy Birthday Odin!









What a fine looking guy you are!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

OH MAN he's pretty!








Odin!!!


----------



## thor wgsd (Jun 18, 2008)

Happy birthday Odin! He looks great!


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday Odin!!!!!


----------



## aaron.whitney (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone, Odin sends big dog kisses to you.


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday Odin!!!!! You are gorgeous!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Happy Birthday Odin and many, many more!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Odin!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday Odin!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

My Odin wanted to be sure to wish your Odin a happy birthday!









Nice build on your boy, btw. Well worthy of the name.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Happy Bday Odin!!! He is a stunning boy and looks like my Havoc!!


----------



## geebee78 (Jan 31, 2007)

What a beautiful boy....Happy Birthday Buddy!


----------

